# Me



## Sizis (Apr 8, 2016)

Just some pictures of me Sizis


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 8, 2016)

Try Stormfront forum


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2016)

weird


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 8, 2016)

What were you arrested for?   ......


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

What does Sizis mean?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

... you should smile


----------



## Compost (Apr 8, 2016)

Just curious. When you have a choice of thousands, millions, of subjects to take a photo of, why would you choose yourself?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

i like to see people's teeth.  it says a lot about a person....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2016)

Compost said:


> Just curious. When you have a choice of thousands, millions, of subjects to take a photo of, why would you choose yourself?



Might want to ask that question to the millions of people who take selfies every day.


----------



## Compost (Apr 8, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious. When you have a choice of thousands, millions, of subjects to take a photo of, why would you choose yourself?
> ...


That's why I've seized this opportunity.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2016)

Are you in the military?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 8, 2016)

The jailer did a good job with your mug shotz...


----------



## 1stRambo (Apr 8, 2016)

Sizis said:


> Just some pictures of me Sizis



Yo, you look like a Nazi?

"GTP"


----------



## Maggdy (Apr 8, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> What were you arrested for?   ......



You have a preconceived notions (prejudice)?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 8, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What were you arrested for?   ......
> ...


And?   ....


----------



## Maggdy (Apr 8, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



"And?" This is meaning "yes"?


----------

